# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Transformación de una rosa

## koldito

Hola ¿Alguien puede decirme como se llama o donde puedo obtener información sobre el truco en el que un mago tranforma un trozo de papel en una rosa de papel y después por arte de magia la convierte en una rosa de verdad? 
Cada vez que lo veo me quedo así   :shock:

----------


## Ella

> Hola  ¿Alguien puede decirme como se llama o donde puedo obtener información sobre el truco en el que un mago tranforma un trozo de papel en una rosa de papel y después por arte de magia la convierte en una rosa de verdad?
> Cada vez que lo veo me quedo así  :shock: 
> Muchas gracias!!


te interesa aprender magia o solo quieres hacer ese truco??
si pones rosa copperfield en el buscador , o simplemente rosa te saldran muchos post sobre el tema.
bienvenido al foro

----------


## koldito

Lo siento, ha sido un error de principiante (no volverá a ocurrir). Simplemente quería algo de información (no pretendia que me revelasen el secreto) 
Este es el enlace del video al que me refería. Merece la pena volverlo a ver (Aunque conozcas el secreto)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGkrYVzi9xk

Si alguien se ha sentido ofendido le pido perdón. 
P.D. Ella gracias por responder al mensaje

----------


## letang

koldito, si eres principiante te recomiendo empezar por otros efectos, ya que en este hay que saber usar unos "mecanismos mágicos" algo complicados para un principiante.
Además, es muy complicado por el espacio que necesitas, el control que tienes que tener de los espectadores, la posición de tu propio cuerpo... en fin, muchas detalles que requieren mucha experiencia.

En mi propia experiencia te digo que llevo como unos 3 años aprendiendo magia y el elemento secreto de este juego (que se usa en mucho otros) no lo he practicado aún porque le tengo mucho respeto  :?  (o será miedo? jeje)

Por el foro encontrarás un sinfín de efectos y recomendaciones para principiantes.

Un saludo!   :Wink:

----------


## Jesus el mago

Hola Koldito:

Antes de nada te doy la bienvenida a este foro.

En cuanto al efecto de la rosa, te voy a decir lo mismo que te ha dicho letang, este efecto es muy complicado de hacer, se necesita mucha pero que mucha practica, es preferible que hagas otros efectos mas sencillos, empezar por aprender esto.... pues ufff .. muy difícil, yo llevo algún tiempo practicando levitaciones y la verdad esto no se si en publico me atrevería.

¿que rama de la magia te interesa?

----------


## koldito

Hola Jesus:
Gracias por responder a mi mensaje!! La verdad es que estoy un poco perdido. Siempre me ha gustado la cartomagia (sobre todo si el que realiza los juegos es Juan Tamariz!!) pero nunca hasta ahora me había decidido a comenzar. También me gusta la magia con pequeños objetos sobre todo con monedas y billetes (supongo que por su impacto y sencillez) ¿Por dónde me recomendarías comenzar? Siguiendo las recomendaciones del foro he decidido comenzar con un poco de teoría y me he comprado un par de libros en tiendamagia.com Cartomagia, de Vicente Canuto y gran escuela Cartomágica (Vol 1 y 2) de Roberto Giobbi. La verdad es que me han sorprendido mucho, estan muy bien explicados y las ilustraciones son muy buenas. Lo que más me ha sorprendido es la gran importancia que tiene el aspecto psicológico en los juegos, yo no creía que fuese tan importante en el resultado final de los juegos. Para aprender movimientos me resulta mucho más facil ver los movimientos y la posición de las manos en videos. Eso de "apoyar el borde exterior inferior  en la falangeta del meñique izquierdo" es demasiado abstracto para mí. Me encanta el efecto de la carta ambiciosa y de Juan Tamariz me gustan todos!! pero especialmente el de las 6 cartas que va tirando y volviendo a recuperar para volverlas a lanzar..., el de 7 novias para 7 hermanos y el juego del cochecito que acierta la carta Me han comentado que hace tiempo hubo un curso de magia en español que se llamaba el mundo mágico de Juan Tamariz ¿Es posible encontarlo en algun sitio?
Muchas gracias!!

----------

